# Need arborist's advice on tree well diameter



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not the tree well that's going to kill them, it's covering up the established root system that's going to do them in.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> It's not the tree well that's going to kill them, it's covering up the established root system that's going to do them in.[/QUOTE]
> 
> maybe, but certainly if you dig a well around the established trees trunk, you will


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Tree root systems are a complex biological and physical system . The need air , water, nutrients and biological process to supply air, water and nutrients in the proper proportions to support a healthy tree. Bury under 2 feet of dirt and you will certainly impair the health or kill the tree. If you want to fill your backyard, cut the trees down, remove the stumps, regrade and plant new trees.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It isn't what you wanted to hear but now 4 of us are telling you it isn't going to work.

Kill em' fast or slow, you will kill them. A few inches of dirt to cover exposed roots you can usually get away with. Wells never work unless the well is larger than the drip line of the tree.


----------



## Leprechaun (Dec 2, 2012)

chrisn said:


> joecaption said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the tree well that's going to kill them, it's covering up the established root system that's going to do them in.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

If you want to preserve your trees, then you need to preserve the existing grade underneath the extent of the tree canopy.


----------



## Leprechaun (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks, Curmudgeon.

I hoped to get an arborist's help because in my research on how to accomplish my goal, I learned of using growth regulators to stifle leaf development and promote hair root growth. What struck me was that it was particularly effective when a tree's roots must be cut, as when traversing with a trench, etc., or when they would be cut back, as when a tree is transplanted.

I'm very discouraged that all of you experts agree that they can't be saved if I do the filling I need to do. I am handcuffed by the feeling that I will be killing an old dog simply because it's no longer convenient to have him around.

Colbyt's advice was brutal and extremely kind in its bluntness.

Thanks again to all of you!


----------

